# Can we use people clippers on poodles?!!



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

I have just found some ceramic blade clippers sound really good but they are for people not pets does that matter as I only clip my dog so not used daily?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a couple of Oster blades for the dogs called Ceramedge, and they have ceramic teeth and work like a charm. I wish the whole blade was ceramic because they would likely stay cooler than the metal. I would do a test spot in case it clips REAL close, but think you would be fine to use them.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I own the Laube speed feed and it's technically a human clipper but many use it for dogs. I think it would be fine.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I've used human clippers on dogs before, you want to be careful thou cause if the coat is real thick the clippers will get stuck.


----------

